# What is Breitlight?



## allenxfatal (Sep 9, 2009)

Any WUS members also material/polymer scientists that can shed light on what they think this polymer is? Bought the Skyracer a few weeks ago and I love it, but I'm still left wondering what the watch case really is---marketing ploy or real value-added? My engineering background leads me to believe its a cousin of fiberglass and at best a polymer epoxy reinforced by short carbon fiber or maybe even carbon dust?

An email to Breitling HQ was pretty futile (as expected) they couldn't (or wouldn't) share any further info because its "proprietary"


----------



## cdw_nh (Mar 24, 2014)

I Googled this for a while a few months back. Somebody suggested it was probably something like:

https://www.emsgrivory.com/cz/products-markets/products/grivory/grivory-gvx/


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

I posted that possibility last year and after wearing my Hurricane 45 in the rotation am convinced it is GVX, basically a glass-fiber polyamide. For a watch it has been amazing! No issues with scratches, super light and very comfortable in all seasons.


----------



## cdw_nh (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah I tried on that Hurricane at an AD and loved it. I think new is out of the question for me, but maybe the right pre-owned one will come along...

I'd love a Breitlight Evo too.


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

The odds that Breitling will introduce new models in Breitlight seems low now with the direction Georges Kern is taking with the brand. While I do like the new pieces that harken back to the earliest days, Breitling was one of the major watch companies to push for new technical innovations of which Breitlight could have been a big one.

Naysayers complained about the price of a “plastic” watch case without really understanding thermoset composites. Panerai’s feted Carbotech is a similar material and the prices for their offerings make Breitling’s look like an economy offering! 

I’ve been super happy with my Hurricane 45 and I hope Breitling at least keeps the Avenger Hurricane line in production for many years to come.


----------



## BreitLight (Jan 20, 2012)

Someone rang?


----------



## MEugene (Apr 22, 2020)

Lemon328i said:


> The odds that Breitling will introduce new models in Breitlight seems low now with the direction Georges Kern is taking with the brand. While I do like the new pieces that harken back to the earliest days, Breitling was one of the major watch companies to push for new technical innovations of which Breitlight could have been a big one.
> 
> Naysayers complained about the price of a "plastic" watch case without really understanding thermoset composites. Panerai's feted Carbotech is a similar material and the prices for their offerings make Breitling's look like an economy offering!
> 
> I've been super happy with my Hurricane 45 and I hope Breitling at least keeps the Avenger Hurricane line in production for many years to come.


Ooops... I guess that prediction didn't work out.  
My guess is the time delay was due to working out possible bugs in the composite manufacturing or molding. The GVX composite from Grivory many have pointed to seemed to have some concerns in impact strength, and that's an area a watch case needs to excell-- not shatter upon a bang/bump. Dive watches don't typically get thought of as needing impact strength, but if the watch gets banged 'at depth', it magnifies the affect on the microstructure (crystalline matrix of the material) and could have caused issues Brietling needed to resolve...

Mike


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

My prediction was off and I am glad for it! While the new Endurance line ain't my cup of tea, it is good they are still using this innovative material! 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Lemon328i said:


> My prediction was off and I am glad for it! While the new Endurance line ain't my cup of tea, it is good they are still using this innovative material!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Agreed. I was sorely tempted to get the 45mm version of the Hurricane. Unbelievably light on the wrist.


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Loving my new yellow Endurance Pro...


----------

